# Shame on you hunters!



## Flea (May 6, 2012)

View attachment $shame on hunters.jpg






Had you going for a minute there, didn't I?  :uhyeah:


----------



## K-man (May 7, 2012)

Flea said:


> Had you going for a minute there, didn't I?  :uhyeah:


Not at all. Unfortunately you are right.  



> *Reconstituted steaks, fillets, roasts, or cutlets *- Meat glue is added to disparate chunks of meat (like cheap stew meat, chunks of chicken &#8211; any meat, really) and rubbed in. The chunks are compressed together and left to cool; after several hours, the meat pieces have formed insoluble bonds made of protein polymers. You can usually pull apart the &#8220;steak&#8221; to reveal the composite pieces, but take a quick glance and you&#8217;d never know it was cheap stew meat glued together. To most consumers, the resultant reconstituted &#8220;steak&#8221; is indistinguishable from a real slab of meat once it&#8217;s cooked, but a skilled meat glue artist can create &#8220;steaks&#8221; that fool experts &#8211; even when they&#8217;re raw.
> 
> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/meat-glue-separating-fact-from-fiction/





Not that I'm trying to detract from the sad news of *Elder*'s OP.   :asian:


----------



## Flea (May 24, 2012)

That could explain a lot of the "Salisbury steak" I ate in school.  Tofu is looking a lot better ...


----------



## Scott T (May 25, 2012)

Flea said:


> That could explain a lot of the "Salisbury steak" I ate in school.  Tofu is looking a lot better ...


Tofu *never* looks better...


----------



## seasoned (May 25, 2012)

Scott T said:


> Tofu *never* looks better...


How true, I think tofu is reconstituted krap with a K.


----------



## Flea (May 30, 2012)

As with any other food, tofu varies in quality.  My favorite is age-tofu, that comes pre-grilled.  Haven't been able to find it stateside, but it's one of my favorite comfort foods.


----------

